# Packard Bell Viseo 220DX DVI brauchbar?



## MaN!aC (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob dieser Monitor etwas taugt bzw. ob dieser für 99,95€ ein Schnäppchen ist.

Packard Bell 21,5" LCD-Monitor VISEO 220DX DVI
Auflösung 1920x1080
Helligkeit 300 cd/m²
Kontrast 50.000:1
5ms Reaktionszeit
DVI und VGA

Product Model

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Monitor oder besitzt diesen bereits.

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

Lass mich raten........den hast du im Saturn gesehen?? Ich benutze eine Viseo als zweit Monitor dort läuft dann der TV Stick drüber. Also die Farben und die Ausleuchtung ist erstaunlicherweise recht gut aber zum zocken ist er nicht geeignet das zu ist er einfach zu langsam. Bei EgoShoter merkt man es schon sehr stark. Aber zum Film schauen oder TV oder als Office Monitor ist er auf jedenfalls zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MaN!aC (12. Februar 2011)

Saturn fasse ich schon leicht als Beleidigung auf 
In dem Saftladen kauf ich schonmal gar nichts. Um genau zu sein hab ich das Teil im Handelshof im Prospekt gesehen, ist sowas wie Metro.
Geht mir darum, weil ein Bekannter auf Biegen und Brechen einen neuen Monitor benötigt, weil seine alte Röhre möchte er endlich loswerden.

Jetzt kommt das von dir angesprochene Problem, zum spielen ehr nicht geeignet.

Der sollte vorranig zum Filme gucken und spielen eingesetzt werden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

Ne zum zocken ist er auf keine Fall zu empfehlen, strategie Spiele gehen so wie Anno 1404 zum Beispiel aber nix schnelles da macht er nicht mit.


----------



## Dommerle (12. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das Teil beim Penny um die Ecke gesehen und würde es mir auch nicht zulegen.
Wenn es etwas im Supermarkt gibt muss ja irgendwo ein Haken an der Sache sein und dann noch zu dem Preis..? 
Nee, nee Gaming kannste mit dem vergessen.


----------

